# Traditional platforms or Triscuits? Help me decide...



## Tex (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm starting from scratch, so I need to build some stock scenery. I'm going to start with platforms and I need to decide what system to go with. I've always built traditional platforms (similar to those in the Gafftaper platform system post). I've gone to stud walls over 2x4 legs for most applications, so I thought I might go with triscuits instead. Please give me some pros and cons for both systems and help me decide.
Thanks!


----------



## Van (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a big fan of triscuits but they have to be built correctly. Any amount of skimping in the build process will result in squeaks, creaks, and poor performance over all. Another thing that can be viewed as a negative is the fact that when you build 'specials' < my word for the odd shaped platform you HAVE to build because the Designer HAS to have the stage 12'3" wide and no 12' even won't do !> they still have to be the same thickness. it's not so horrible but you do wind up ripping a lot of 2x4 and making some really oddly framed platforms, or making a bunch of single use triscuits. On the positive side you simply can beat them for those times you have to have a "floating platform in the middle of the stage" their ability to be cantalevered is imposible to match in any other wood framed platforming system. They certainly last a long time and on an individual basis they are easier to fling aroundthan ful 4x8 standard platforms. If I might suggest two things that really work to your advantage: 1, spend the time to size the plywood correctly make sure to rip it into 3' - 11 7/8"th's square! this allows you to use a 1/4" peice of masonite or MDF as a spacer when setting a floor. By not haveing the triscuits touching you avoid squeaks between units. I like to use 3 1/2" deck screws through the corners of the triscuits into the knee walls or blocks to secure them as opposed to platforms where you have to screw them to each other,framing to framing. #2 Be sure to double check the grades of the playwood and dbl check the rips of 2x I do have a series of triscuits where the framing is 1/8" thicker tha all the rest, it's a total PITA when I accidentally mix and match.


----------



## kicknargel (Aug 9, 2012)

I use the "Texas Triscuit" from "Technical Design Solutions for Theatre." It's a 4x4 platform framed in 1.5" x 1" steel with 2 toggles and single-sided with 5/8" ply (could be 3/4"). Goes on studwalls same as a standard triscuit with screws in the corners. Upsides are that the frames are super durable, and you can replace the deck from time-to-time as needed. And since it's sinlge-sided you have better options to clamp or bolt to the sides, put holes through the deck for sleeving or whatever, etc. It's fairly easy to build an all-wood "special" or "bastard" from 2x2 as long as it has extra legging support. Certainly stores smaller than 2x4-framed platforms.


----------

